

On canaries and the journalist coalface - adw
http://withpretext.com/post/673179066/on-canaries-and-the-journalist-coalface

======
adw
(Posted in response to <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1414193>, which is
a _really_ on-the-money comment.)

